# Inamn/Anchor line SS City of Rome



## fishjay (Jun 11, 2008)

I would like to build a simple model of the above mentioned liner. Does anyone have simple drawings of the liner that can be posted here? I have one small profile drawing from Duncan Haws Anchor Line (Merchant Fleets), so I have no idea what the lower hull looks like.

Thanks,

fishjay


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Fishjay, can you post an image of what you have, perhaps then we could give you a good idea.


----------



## fishjay (Jun 11, 2008)

*SS City of Rome*

Attached is a scan of the City of Rome that is in Duncan Haw's book Merchant Fleets (Anchor Line). This is the only drawing that I have been able to locate. It is a waterline drawing, so I have no idea what the lower hull looks like. I have not been able to locate a plan drawing of said vessel.

I have looked on line for photos of a museum model of this vessel and again I have come up empty.

All help is greatly appreciated.

fishjay


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

fishjay,

I'll look around at home. I have a book on the Atlantic lines history, maybe this would have something. The book "The engine powered ship" may have something too.
I also have a large model of Cunards SS Servia circa 1890's which may help you.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

fishjay, I looked last night and found a few things. 
One thing I'm still looking for is finding out if she was twin screw or single screw.
This obviously would change the underbody, so. I will try to get this stuff to you this weekend, with a little more study.
One thing I have found was the other "sisters" seem to be twin screws.
Do you know if she was single or twin?


----------



## fishjay (Jun 11, 2008)

*city of rome*

Jerome,

According to the info in Duncan Haw's book she had a single screw.

Lester (fishjay)


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

*The Ocean Railway by Stephen Fox* is a good readable history of Atlantic steamships and shipping companies. Quite a few cheap copies on Amazon.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Fishjay, here are some pictures of the Servia that I have in for restoration.
She is similar time peroid and single screw.


----------



## fishjay (Jun 11, 2008)

*SS City of Rome*

Jerome,

Do you know of, or have you ever seen a full hull model of the Rome? An online search mentioned photos of a museum model in SEA BREZZE (magazine?).

Fishjay

P.S. Are you a professional model builder?


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Fishjay, No I have not seen a model of the Rome. From what I've read recently she , being built in iron instead of steel was much slower then intended, so was not a popular ship and was sold within a few years. So suspect a model of her would be a rare thing.
And yes, I am a professional model builder. I work out of my home shop (where the Servia is) and I work at a Marine Art Gallery called Art of the Sea, in South Thomaston, Maine, doing mostly restorations of sailing ships.


----------



## fishjay (Jun 11, 2008)

*SS City of Rome*

Thanks Jerome,

I got the impression from your photos of the ship in your shop that you are a professional. I have never built ship models professionally, however I have built some industrial models ( gas/oil refineries and offshore platforms) and some aircraft models on a professional basis. My ship models are for my own pleasure and relaxation.

Once again, thanks for your information and input.

fishjay (Lester)

P.S. Several days ago I posted photos (model gallery) of a paper model of the CSS Missouri that I built recently.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I build for pleasure as well fishjay, mostly plastic merchant ships when I can find them. It is so nice to build a kit and not have to scratch build everything.
Though scratch building does have a big advantage.
Good luck with the City of Rome.


----------



## Scousegit (Aug 18, 2005)

There are no drawings for the City of Rome - so I'm told. All the Barrow drawings went to the NMM at Greenwich. They or the Science Museum have a number photographs two of which show the ship on the slip prior to launch.

Barrow Bock Museum has a half hull fully rigged model of the ship @1/48=1ft scale; the Science Museum has a smaller model probably @1/16=1" which has been illustrated in some publications. Both where at Barrow some years ago when I photographed them however, the smaller one was due to be returned to London soon afterwards.

The Science Museum also has a fine model of the Servia My Great Grandfather was also an engineer in the ship as well as many other Cunard vessels of that period.

Scouse.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Scouse, You wouldn't perchance have a picture of the stern decoration of the Servia would you?
This is one detail I would like to add, but have found no reference for.


----------

